# Where are the perch?



## Two (Nov 4, 2004)

Anyone know where I can take my 9yr old for some perch fishing from shore? I live around Vermilion. Vermilion, Lorain,Sandusky area. Thanks all!!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Two,


The Perch are just about everywhere right now. I would try out in front of St. Anthony's just East of Lorain. Start looking for them in about 30' and move out until you find them.

Wes


----------



## Two (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks Wes! I'll keep that in mind for this Monday. I'm going to go out in the boat then. I was looking for some place on shore to go when the lake is a lil' choppy like today. Can you get any off the pier's (like Huron, Lorain, Vermilion.)during the day? Thanks again Wes for the reply.


----------

